# Favorite non Bully breed



## matthew

mine would have to be the doberman. I just love the temperment and athleticism. A very handsome breed indeed


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'll participate in this one... My favorite non-bully breed (at least I think it's not considered a bully breed) would have to be the Old English Mastiff. My mother had 2 purebreds and a mastiff/rott cross during my childhood and they were just excellent dogs!! I love their temperament, their personalities and their overall attitudes! They're lazy as all get out, but they're great guard dogs!!


----------



## FloorCandy

I guess my EB is a bully breed, so my second choice would be shar pei. I love nearly any kind of mastiff, but I think many are considered bully. I love my pug as well, but I love her for her small size and bully nature.


----------



## cEElint

Cane Corso, my buddy just had a litter... the daddy is from a GR CH, not sure of the bloodline though


----------



## American_Pit13

I like boxers.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

:woof:Rottis  - My girl doms









Or a South African Boerboel








I would love one of these and am looking forward to seeing a bunch of them at the St. Helen, OR show in June :woof:


----------



## Xiahko

I know I;ll be the odd one out, but I lOVE Labradors. I also am fond of Akitas too.
and BIG fluffy dogs like Huskies,Malamutes and Mountain dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I aslo like the Gordon Setter, though I've never met one in person.. and the Clumber Spaniel!! OMG!! I love their faces!!


----------



## Firehazard

I seen alot of pit bull like dogs up there  hahaha Molosser dogs of great feats..
I spent about 10 years in wolf rescue I like them, but as far as a breed of dog. It would be a Karelian Bear Laika or Russo European Laika they are seperated like the APBT and AMStaff, politics, borders, and pride.


----------



## Mcleod15

Coonhound


----------



## American_Pit13

Xiahko said:


> I know I;ll be the odd one out, but I lOVE Labradors. .


Booo Booo LMAO.. I'm just plain


----------



## gtnotw

Caucasian Shepherd or Doberman. Doberman is just a majestic companion. Caucasian Shepherd very big and insanely effective livestock protector!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Beagles, beagles, beagles, oh and blue tick hounds


----------



## FloorCandy

ThaLadyPit said:


> I aslo like the Gordon Setter, though I've never met one in person.. and the Clumber Spaniel!! OMG!! I love their faces!!


I love clumber spaniels as well.


----------



## Gimbler

Rhodesian Ridgeback!


----------



## betsy09

German Shepherds and Chow Chows!!!! Bar None!!
But I love Betsy!


----------



## Nizmo

I hope to own a german bred rottweiler, a doberman, and neo mastiff. in that order lol


----------



## Loki

Boxers for sure but since mine is half american bulldog i guess that she is part bully


----------



## matthew

PrairieMoonPits said:


> :woof:Rottis  - My girl doms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a South African Boerboel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love one of these and am looking forward to seeing a bunch of them at the St. Helen, OR show in June :woof:


boerboel are some beautiful dogs. http://www.buckeyeboerboels.com/images/Tank_006.JPG But I have yet too meet one. I also love boxers. I like blueticks as well. My girls ex has one and it is an amazing dog


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

I love American Akita's used to know one next door named Bo


----------



## eddy

my non bully breed would have to be a presa canerio or a dogo argintine.well aleast i hope there aint bully breeds


----------



## MY MIKADO

Doberman. I had one once he was a special dog. RIP Belvadear. 

I also like Yellow Labs and Newfoundlands.


----------



## Black Rabbit

MY MIKADO said:


> Doberman. I had one once he was a special dog. RIP Belvadear.
> 
> I also like Yellow Labs and Newfoundlands.


OMG I love Newfoundlands too. My friend has a half newf. half chow named Oso and he looks like a black bear cub. So cute and cuddly  I also really like Queensland's. We had one from the time I was 4 till I was 19. She was a great great dog.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Can it be more than one?

Doberman 








Welsh Corgi








Labs/Goldens








Saint Bernard - we had one named Nicholas when I was lil


----------



## Firehazard

Laika and I after a lil jot... Laika like all the K9 dogs I've trained is acustomed to riding on my shoulders off and on during chill or kick back time... She is a Karelian Bear Dog or Bear Laika. Hooch left her in as alpha, right under the schipereke.. LOL

http://www.laikabreeds.multiservers.com/ <<-- a hog hunter or bear hunter only needs one good APBT and one of these........


----------



## Rudy4747

PrairieMoonPits said:


> :woof:Rottis  - My girl doms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a South African Boerboel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love one of these and am looking forward to seeing a bunch of them at the St. Helen, OR show in June :woof:


I was going to say the boerboel I spent a lot of time with a man that had about 6 of them and was about to get one when I found my apbt Sam.


----------



## Muttkip

Beagles....


----------



## mattytang

huskies!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

I am also a huge fan of the:

Gordon Setter









Standard Poodle









Japanese Chin ( a magnificent breed for small dogs)









Great Dane









Central Asian Ovcharka


----------



## gamer

I have a few 

JRT
Rottie
Doberman
GSD 

All my favs


----------



## Xiahko

I have a soft spot for Terripoos.
We had one growing up. I love the fluffy cuddly dogs,as long as they aren't small ankle biters.









Like border collies too,only a bit to hyper for me. We had two growing up,and they were a handful,but very well trained dogs.










Gotta love the Irish Setters and wolf hounds too


----------



## aarondaync

Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## Saint Francis

Xiahko said:


> I know I;ll be the odd one out, but I lOVE Labradors. I also am fond of Akitas too.
> and BIG fluffy dogs like Huskies,Malamutes and Mountain dogs.


I will agree with the Akita as well.


----------



## coppermare

GSD
Weimaraner
first that come to mind.


----------



## PerfectPit

I have so many favorites and owned each one sometime in my life: Rottie, Australian Shephard, Lab, Mastiff (Oh, I already have one now) or a Drathar. I just like big dogs,


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I love presa canarios and dogo argentines


----------



## Fancee&Sterling'sMom

I don't know that they are my favorite breeds because I've only owned one of each but my favorite dogs that I have owned (excluding my current APBTs of course) were a Chow Chow and a Lab. When I was 8 yrs old I cried for over a month when my Chow Chow, Teddy Bear, passed away from a heart condition and the only thing that comforted me was the arrival of my Lab puppy, Tex. He passed away four yrs ago when I was 23. Not only was he amazing with all of the children in the neighborhood, but he was a fantastic guard dog which is a little odd for a Lab. I also think Great Danes are beautiful dogs with a nice temperment but I have never owned one.

:woof:


----------



## Pittielove29

Basenjis, Corgi, Chesapeake Bay Retriever.


----------



## FamilyLinePits

I'm a fan of all extra-large breed dogs, Of the mastiff family, I prefer the Neo-Mastiffs. 
Also would love to have a Great Dane, preferably harlequin.
An Irish wolf hound would be interesting, Although I have no experience with them, Just love their size


----------



## Pancake

Jack Russell Terrors for me.


----------



## im sparticus

I HAVE 2 rotties so without a doubt they come top of my list. however a dog i have been researching a lot recently and i find to be a majestic breed is the neopolitan mastiff


----------



## Firehazard

Wolves, APBTs, Prehistoric wolf dogs~ in that order.. I love the black wolves I've had, here's a black phase from youngwolf kennels...



























_(before anyone gets high and mighty on owning wolves and wolf dogs, REMEMBER the GSD german shepherd dog is an inbred wolfdog bred for HA and intelligence, Known as the Alasatian Wolfdog through the unwesternized world. ) _


----------



## Elvisfink

I like the Pocket PitaPoohs 









And Lion Dogs


----------



## j-crash

I can't believe nobody has said Malinois yet


----------



## Aireal

gotta go with the great dane, i love them!!!
also love my husky tika 

so danes and huskies
:woof:


----------



## dixieland

Rotti
Dobie
GSD
Mastiff
Presa
Dogo
wolf
all those in no particular order


----------



## MetalGirl30

Mine would have to Rotties and I am now in love with the Jack Russell Terrier...lol!!!


----------



## BmoreTrue

I love boxers! wouldnt mind a GSD either. hahah oh yea n mini dachsunds


----------



## jennjenn5282

Boxers would be next in line for me...we just recently lost ours earlier this year. I love there energy!!!

Then it woulld be a Rhodesian Ridgeback and then a Dogue de Bordeaux. Gotta love the "Hooch" dog!!!


----------

